

WebGL dynamic terrain rendering demo - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/12793805074/gorgeous-webgl-dynamic-terrain-rendering-demo

======
daeken
This is neat, but the blur shader is waaaaaay off. It looks like a focal blur
that doesn't take distance into account properly. IMO, the worst thing you can
do in a demo is get your post-processing wrong; in the best case you add
nothing to the demo, and in the worst case you give your users a headache as
they attempt to focus on your content.

~~~
McP
The blur doesn't take distance into account at all, it simply blurs more at
the top and bottom of the viewport. I don't blame the author though, depth-of-
field blur is expensive to simulate accurately - look at any video game with
DOF blur and before long you'll notice artefacts around the edges of
foreground objects.

~~~
bd
Author here ;)

You are correct - it's not depth-of-field, it's fake "tilt-shift" effect that
blurs screen non-uniformly based on vertical position of pixels, independently
of content.

And I chose it exactly because it's much cheaper than real depth-of-field
while looking "good enough" for some type of scenes (it's the same trick many
photographers use to get "miniature" feel, instead of using real tilt-shit
lenses they apply such blur in Photoshop).

~~~
lloeki
Maybe you can turn it quite a bit down: as is it effectively creates a very
strong miniature effect, except with 'living' flying birds, which ends up
generating massive cognitive dissonance. It's way over the top.

------
yread
25 fps in Chrome and stuttering. Is there something limting the frame rate or
is this the best my 2630QM and GT 540M can do?

~~~
bd
It's quite heavy on texture bandwidth. I got very smooth 60 fps on Nvidia
Quadro 2000M (should be similar to GeForce 460M) and somehow stuttering 30-35
fps on ATI Radeon 3650 Mobility.

------
gavinpc
Works in Chrome but not Firefox, as I've come to expect from this sort of
thing.

Doesn't hose my CPU, though, as I've come to expect from this sort of thing.

~~~
devongovett
Works great in Firefox for me... the screenshots on that post were taken in
Firefox.

------
devongovett
Forgot to mention that this works best in Firefox and Chrome. Safari with
WebGL enabled _should_ work but didn't in my experience...

------
exit
i see stuttering birds and nothing else, chrome 15.0.874.120 * macosx

